# What's your favorite Fluorocarbon line for Largemouth Bass?



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

I've always been an Original Stren fan but lately been experimenting with fluorocarbon and have been having success with catching bigger bass. So far I have used Seaguar InvizX the 12lb was good but the 8lb brand new was unraveling/fraying I checked my guides for cracks and none. Right now I have Berkley Gold 100% fluorocarbon on my Texas rig set up and 10lb Berkley Vanish on another. What's your favorite for bass?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have always used Seguar, and have had no issues. The smaller diameter line may not be as resistant to wear and tear as the larger diameters. Just my 0.02 cents. The "Red Label" is what i consider their economy fluro, and I felt like i had to change it twice as often as the InvizX. 

I currently use InvizX on all my inshore salt water setups.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

P-Line CX is some of the best I've found. And it's priced right.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've had Seagur on for over a year now on 6 different setups at different diameters and they are still putting big bass in the boat. I also use Viscious if I need too.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

What's the benefits of flouro? I've never tried it, just use braid and suffix mono..


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jcoss15 said:


> What's the benefits of flouro? I've never tried it, just use braid and suffix mono..


It sinks faster and is a lot closer to invisible. No stretch means more sensitivity but you have to play your drag a little better.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

jcoss15 said:


> What's the benefits of flouro? I've never tried it, just use braid and suffix mono..


Don't use braid for bass unless you are fishing heavy cover like tree tops, my friend uses braid on his Texas rig with the same lizard, hook, and weight and I catch 4 to his 1 I tell him they are seeing his line but his argument is it's smaller diameter. The only time I use braid is when I'm jig fishing tree tops.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Unlike monofilament line, the differences in fluorocarbon line is very limited. The performance of mono (limpness , abrasion resistance etc.) can be changed by blending or coating different nylons. The only significant difference in florocarbon manufacturing I’m aware of is Gama where the line is irradiated to change the molecular structure. The consistancy of the extrusion is likely the difference in the permium lines. I have not seen any noticeable performance difference among the different manufacturers.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll add 16 lb Sugoi from Yamamoto is my go to line


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> Don't use braid for bass unless you are fishing heavy cover like tree tops, my friend uses braid on his Texas rig with the same lizard, hook, and weight and I catch 4 to his 1 I tell him they are seeing his line but his argument is it's smaller diameter. The only time I use braid is when I'm jig fishing tree tops.


 That's what I use it for jigs and topwater frog or buzzbait on the river so them seeing the line really hasn't been an issue. I like mono for most other things like spinnerbaits and crankbaits, but I do use braid at times on one of my spinning reels for a worm.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> Don't use braid for bass unless you are fishing heavy cover like tree tops, my friend uses braid on his Texas rig with the same lizard, hook, and weight and I catch 4 to his 1 I tell him they are seeing his line but his argument is it's smaller diameter. The only time I use braid is when I'm jig fishing tree tops.


I use braid for frog, buzzbait, flipping heavy grass/wood, flouro for normal worm or jig fishing, mono for spinnerbait, crankbait, or treble hooked topwater.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't like to have to change out my line for different applications, since the fishing I do may change from one week to the next. So I use 15 or 20 lb braid on all but two reels (two I use for light lures I use 10lb for the cast distance), and I just change my leader (usually flouro) for what I need. 20lb flouro leader for trout and reds unless the water is really clear, in which case I'll dial down to 12 or 14. For bass I'm usually using 14lb for my flipping rod, 10 or 12 lb for my worm fishing depending on water clarity, and I'll use a mono leader for topwater bass fishing.

I like Seaguar, P-Line, and Viscious for flouro's. I do like Suffix's mono but I don't care for their braid. I use Power Pro for the braid.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have tried several types is fluorocarbon and Berkley Vanish seems to work the best for the way I fish. It has good stretch, abrasion resistance, and visual dissipation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

